# Work permit -cooling off period ?



## Ramya m (Mar 20, 2018)

Hallo everyone,

Currently I am on a deputation in Germany from my Indian company. I am looking for new job opportunities here in Germany. 
1. Can I work here on new work permit immediately or I need to wait for some cooling off period. ?
2. Incase I go back and apply for a Job seeker visa, am I allowed to get visa and work or again a cooling off period is needed. ?

Please suggest.

Thanks in advance
Ramya m


----------

